# Technical Theatre Schools- NYU



## marcusianl (Jul 11, 2009)

This past month I visited NYU during a trip to New York City and was extremely impressed by the campus and their programs. I've heard amazing things about the Tisch school there and I've talked to a few people within the other studios at Tisch, but have yet to speak with anyone about Tech Track, the technical theatre studio. Does anyone have any experiance with technicians coming out of NYU or the program itself? If not, are there any other schools that I should be looking into for a Technical Theatre/Drama with emphasis in Technical Theatre degree? I'd really like to be in the NYC area but I'm not absolutely bound to it.

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## dbthetd (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi there. I'd be happy to talk to you about the program at Carnegie. Shoot me an email at: db4r AT andrew.cmu.edu

db


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't miss this list in the collaborative article section. CB users have listed schools they have attended. Drop them a PM to ask them questions about schools you are interested in.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jul 14, 2009)

You should check SUNY Purchase.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 15, 2009)

As long as we are on the topic if you are new around here and haven't put yourself on the list. Please go to the College Demographics collaborative article and put your University and name on the list so that students can contact you to ask you questions about the program.


----------

